

Ask HN: Help to start Raspberry Pi development - Maven911

Hi,<p>With the delays due to manufacturing defects and the high demand it will probably be a while before I get my hands on a board, though I would like to get a head start in raspberry-pi development.<p>1. I am a but confused on what development on the board means, with a linux distro installed, will it simply be a matter of programming in C or any language of your choice ? Or should I know ARM specific coding in assembly ??<p>2. And is there any good guides/tutorial you would recommend for ARM/R-Pi development ?
======
spurgu
What do you want to develop?

~~~
Maven911
At the moment I don't know the details but I know I want to learn how to hook
it up to motors/sensors/servos so that I can make a mechanical.

One idea is to make a little car that can run an obstacle course. Or attach a
robot arm so that it can pick up small things.

~~~
spurgu
If you're just starting out I think the Arduino would be a better choice (it's
also slightly cheaper!). The Arduino community is very active and there's a
wide range of libraries for all kinds of stuff.

